# How to keep cooked salad shrimp tough instead of soggy



## CrownOfKings (May 24, 2010)

I bought some cooked salad shrimp and it works great!

but some problems i had were when i defrosted them, i left them in the fridge to thaw and i jus put em in the icebox with some ice. 

But when i got to the destination

i tried to put the shrimp on the hook and i tested it out, it just ripped right off

i think we lost half of our bait just by chucking the shrimp

So i took the rest of the bag and put it in the icebox with the newly bought large ice bag and tried to ice it back up a bit. and the shrimp got a bit better but still remained soggy for the most part. 

anybody have exp with cooked salad shrimp

the guy that told me about cooked salad shrimp was from the kayak forum, i hope he checks out this section...


----------



## NaClH20 (Sep 27, 2010)

I just tried salting shrimp and giving it a few days to "cure" and the next time out they stayed on the hook MUCH better. I now have a bunch of shrimp salted so I dont have to stop to buy bait every time out


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

How to keep Shrimp tough not soggy for "shrimp salad "or "salad shrimp" scroll down to recipe page. Shrimp to use as fishing bait -go to bait shop (fish house), store, grocery,roadside vendor and ask for one pound "heads off" seventy count shrimp. Take the shells off and put in a plastic tupperware tub this way...layer salt ,layer shrimp.layer salt, layer shrimp till all shrimp salted , cover put in fridge overnite before fishing. You can cut the shrimp into 2,3,or 4 pieces or none depending on targeted fish species. You will get many other good suggestions, this may suit you best.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

CrownOfKings said:


> I bought some cooked salad shrimp and it works great!


Here's the problem, you're buying the wrong type of shrimp. You need to buy fresh uncooked shrimp. If it's fresh, it will likely stay on the hook better and if you decide to salt them, it will toughen them up a bit more and stay on even better. Random bait/shit works from time to time but no where in the ocean is cooked shrimp available. You're better off with the uncooked variety and will likely catch double what you would have. For a guy who seems to be new to surf fishing, word of advise would be to listen more and be humble. Once you start mouthing off on the forum to guys who have been fishing all their lives, you won't get useful advice. It's a small fishing community and you'll meet one another in the pier or sand. If you happen to hook up to that once in a lifetime fish on the pier without a pier net, you might be SOL if that one guy on the pier with a net doesn't want to lend a helping hand.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Mix the shrimp with an equal part of marshmallow creme and put in the microwave for 7 minutes.


----------



## CrownOfKings (May 24, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Here's the problem, you're buying the wrong type of shrimp. You need to buy fresh uncooked shrimp. If it's fresh, it will likely stay on the hook better and if you decide to salt them, it will toughen them up a bit more and stay on even better. Random bait/shit works from time to time but no where in the ocean is cooked shrimp available. You're better off with the uncooked variety and will likely catch double what you would have. For a guy who seems to be new to surf fishing, word of advise would be to listen more and be humble. Once you start mouthing off on the forum to guys who have been fishing all their lives, you won't get useful advice. It's a small fishing community and you'll meet one another in the pier or sand. If you happen to hook up to that once in a lifetime fish on the pier without a pier net, you might be SOL if that one guy on the pier with a net doesn't want to lend a helping hand.


Naw the dude in the kayak forum tested it out
That man has like 50 videos of himself kayaking and catching fish, he is like the superman of the kayak section. I jus wandered into that section and came across his video. he uses cooked salad shrimp as well, and he tested it by using cooked shrimp, raw, squid. And he went over to a school of croaker cuz he got one of them sonar things and cought like 30 freaking croaker with salad shrimp and almost nothing with the other 2. 

And yea im well aware that their are no cooked salad shrimp naturally in the ocean. Well neither are plugs and jigs and poppers and spinners and peices of shiny metal to catch blue fish now are their? Well i mean these r more like onsiight if their is a school, but still cooked salad shrimp has a smell. and last time i wen't it was LOW LOW tide, and if put BW and cooked shrimp on the rig and BW got nuthing, and usually stayed on, the shrimp either got ripped off, i missed, or a croaker. Catching 7 croaker, from the surf at Low Tide seems pretty good for cooked salad shrimp.


----------



## CrownOfKings (May 24, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> Mix the shrimp with an equal part of marshmallow creme and put in the microwave for 7 minutes.


im sure the fish would love that

Mr douche on a couch.


----------



## CrownOfKings (May 24, 2010)

HStew said:


> How to keep Shrimp tough not soggy for "shrimp salad "or "salad shrimp" scroll down to recipe page. Shrimp to use as fishing bait -go to bait shop (fish house), store, grocery,roadside vendor and ask for one pound "heads off" seventy count shrimp. Take the shells off and put in a plastic tupperware tub this way...layer salt ,layer shrimp.layer salt, layer shrimp till all shrimp salted , cover put in fridge overnite before fishing. You can cut the shrimp into 2,3,or 4 pieces or none depending on targeted fish species. You will get many other good suggestions, this may suit you best.


Thanks HStew, but for the salt do i just use regular cooking salt? Or do you want me to use the Thick rocky sea salt type salts? It seems logical to me that you guys would tell me to use the big rocky sea salt for this?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

You have to use special salt.

"Super Secret Salad Shrimp Salting Salt"

It's in the grocery aisle with the beefsticks and fishfinders.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Some say the difference between the iodized and non-iodized salt has some effect on the shrimp. Either one will do. Get the regular table salt grade. After a while the salt removes a lot of the natural water in the shrimp, this will float to the top. At this time you may pour off the water and add some more salt if you like,although it is not necessary as the salt has already done its job. After fishing , you can keep your shrimp on the bottom shelf of the fridge out of the way. Don't worry it won't stink. Remember that fresh shrimp just caught from the water don't "stink".


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

> You have to use special salt.
> 
> "Super Secret Salad Shrimp Salting Salt"
> 
> It's in the grocery aisle with the beefsticks and fishfinders





+1

that is good.....


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Note to self:
Don't try to help this guy anymore.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

SmoothLures said:


> Note to self:
> Don't try to help this guy anymore.


took you long enough. lol


----------

